# Puppy barks when I go upstairs...I really need a solution.



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry, yet another question from a puppy-owning novice... (4 month old Cav x toy poodle). This is going to be a long post, please bare with me, since it gets complicated...

My pup lives in the dining room of the house, he can see into the hallway and a small part of the lounge but he is separated from them by a baby-gate. He can also see people walk up and down the stairs. I'm his main caretaker (if that's the right word), and he's mainly bonded to me - I live with my parents. My pup is crate trained and really likes his crate (everything amazing happens in there - kongs, yummy chewy things, cuddly toys to shred etc...), but doesn't always choose to nap in it during the day. (He's fine sleeping in it at night when I pop him in and close the door). Sometimes during the day he chooses to nap next to the baby-gate (so he can see everything else going on in the house, I assume? It can't be as comfy as his crate.)

The issue is, unless he's tired or really distracted by something, he woofs his head off when I go upstairs. He also woofs his head off when I go into the upstairs bathroom, (he can hear the door), and especially when I flush the loo ; due to the layout of the house it is primarily me who uses the upstairs loo (since my parents use their ensuite), and my pup definitely knows it's me who's in there. He does not woof if other people go upstairs, or when people use the other bathrooms/toilets in the house. It's just me apparently. 

I'm not sure if this is separation anxiety or not, since he doesn't seem particularly anxious at the time? I'm sort of assuming he just wants my attention or wants to round me up, however I might be wrong. 

I really need him to limit his woofing. I know the classic advice is to ignore woofing and go and praise the dog when it stops...however my parents work from home, so pretty much any woofing is too much (this wasn't something I actually thought about before getting a dog, which was pretty stupid of me - I also wasn't aware of the fact that Toy Poodles are prone to being a bit yappy. ) This means that if one of my parents it taking a phonecall and the puppy woofs, I have to go and quieten down the puppy - I absolutely cannot ignore him and let him woof. 

Thus I need ideas on how to train him out of woofing, or to keep him too occupied to woof? Since I'm obligated to go and quieten the puppy down (rather than ignoring), is there some form of clicker training to deal with this? Alternatively, ideas on how to easily noise-proof the house, or how to make phonecalls without picking up background noise would be appreciated.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Liz1155 - I am no fan of needlessly barking, yapping dogs.

But your dog is just a canine infant at 4 months! Dog are pack animals and in the wild a pup would likely die if he gets separated from his pack.

So all your pup does is a sensible, survival thing. He calls you :"hey, you forgot me and I can't follow you, please come back!!". You are the closest thing to his mum.

Isn't there any way you can take him with you upstairs? Just for the time being? Because he currently has no sense where you are disappearing to even though he can hear you, he gets confused and unsettled.

Just let him check out the upstairs so that he can get his bearings. Or are your parents dead against it?


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Liz1155 - I am no fan of needlessly barking, yapping dogs.
> 
> But your dog is just a canine infant at 4 months! Dog are pack animals and in the wild a pup would likely die if he gets separated from his pack.


S'ok, I know he's still an infant and on puppy-license, but does this mean, theoretically he should get a bit better as he gets older? I wasn't sure whether this was something he'd grow out of or needed to be trained out of...

My mother is completely set against him "living" in rooms other than the dining room, since she's a bit of a hygiene obsessive (a retired GP, so rightly so I guess...). Also, my father is asthmatic, so it's better if we keep some of the human living quarters dog-free (we don't think dogs make his asthma worse, we're just being cautious.). However my pup has seen the upstairs since he's had to go upstairs to be bathed a few times - he was bathed in the bathroom which he woofs at.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lizz1155 said:


> S'ok, I know he's still an infant and on puppy-license, but does this mean, theoretically he should get a bit better as he gets older? I wasn't sure whether this was something he'd grow out of or needed to be trained out of...
> 
> My mother is completely set against him "living" in rooms other than the dining room, since she's a bit of a hygiene obsessive (a retired GP, so rightly so I guess...). Also, my father is asthmatic, so it's better if we keep some of the human living quarters dog-free (we don't think dogs make his asthma worse, we're just being cautious.). However my pup has seen the upstairs since he's had to go upstairs to be bathed a few times - he was bathed in the bathroom which he woofs at.


Can I ask, who is in the dining room with him all day and night? Or do you all live in the other rooms, and just go in to the dining room a few times a day?


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Can I ask, who is in the dining room with him all day and night? Or do you all live in the other rooms, and just go in to the dining room a few times a day?


Nobody is in the dining room "all day", however the pup still receives plenty of attention - typically I'm at home all day, and the only other thing I have to fit in during the day is revision. So the pup gets a couple of hours in the morning for breakfast, a run round the garden, a walk and a bit of training. He then settles for a nap or chews on something good and I next see him at lunchtime (although he still gets hourly toilet breaks, so I see him then). He gets a good play in the garden at lunch and mid-afternoon. He gets another walk in the evening. And all his meals are in kongs, to keep him busy.

At night he sleeps by himself in a large crate (36 inch), and he's fine with it (he doesn't whine or toilet in his crate, he just settles) . I still take him for a toilet break during the night. I appreciate that many people suggest letting the pup sleep in their bedroom so that they feel secure, and I wish that I could do that, but for us it is not feasible. However since he's doing absolutely fine sleeping alone I don't feel guilty about it. (I did sleep next to his crate in the dining room for the first two nights, the second night he was completely settled so it seemed unnecessary after that.)


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lizz1155 said:


> Nobody is in the dining room "all day", however the pup still receives plenty of attention - typically I'm at home all day, and the only other thing I have to fit in during the day is revision. So the pup gets a couple of hours in the morning for breakfast, a run round the garden, a walk and a bit of training. He then settles for a nap or chews on something good and I next see him at lunchtime (although he still gets hourly toilet breaks, so I see him then). He gets a good play in the garden at lunch and mid-afternoon. He gets another walk in the evening. And all his meals are in kongs, to keep him busy.
> 
> At night he sleeps by himself in a large crate (36 inch), and he's fine with it (he doesn't whine or toilet in his crate, he just settles) . I still take him for a toilet break during the night. I appreciate that many people suggest letting the pup sleep in their bedroom so that they feel secure, and I wish that I could do that, but for us it is not feasible. However since he's doing absolutely fine sleeping alone I don't feel guilty about it. (I did sleep next to his crate in the dining room for the first two nights, the second night he was completely settled so it seemed unnecessary after that.)


I would say he's lonely, and he's barking to get attention.

I personal do not think it's fair having a dog, and keeping in a separate room from everyone else, more so when they are puppies, I'd go as far as to say it's cruel  They are sociable pack animals who like to be part of the family.

it doesn't matter how big his crate is, nor does it matter if you want him to sleep with you, he should be with people in the same room, it doesn't have to be all day, but a few hours here and there I don't think are fair on him..


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm sorry but I agree that a dog should be part of the family, and be in the rooms where the family relax and have fun. Mac has the run of the downstairs here and will always be in the room where we are, which shows he would not like much to be left in a different room from the rest of us. I suspect pup is lonely and a little scared too. I don't know what to suggest to help though I am afraid. Maybe in time he will realise you come back downstairs and not be so fretful.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

@ Meezey, I do completely understand your viewpoint. What sort of hours do you suggest I should be spending with the pup - and are you suggesting "in the same room as the pup" or "actively engaging with the pup" for that amount of time?

Also... I do wonder whether in the long run, if someone is with the pup 24/7 (as you seem to be suggesting?) it's a recipe for separation anxiety? Since Ian Dubar does suggest that it's necessary to teach pups to "settle and shush" at a very early age, so that they're prepared should it be necessary when they're adults. He suggests that "Allowing a young puppy unrestricted access to you when you are at home quickly encourages [the puppy] to become overly dependent, and overdependence is the most common reason why dogs become anxious when left at home" (p75, Before and after getting your puppy).

Also, what makes you think it's "I'm lonely and want your attention" barking rather than "I want your attention" barking?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lizz1155 said:


> Sorry, yet another question from a puppy-owning novice... (4 month old Cav x toy poodle). This is going to be a long post, please bare with me, since it gets complicated...
> 
> *My pup lives in the dining room of the house, he can see into the hallway and a small part of the lounge but he is separated from them by a baby-gate. He can also see people walk up and down the stairs.*
> 
> ...





Lizz1155 said:


> S'ok, I know he's still an infant and on puppy-license, but does this mean, theoretically he should get a bit better as he gets older? I wasn't sure whether this was something he'd grow out of or needed to be trained out of...
> 
> *My mother is completely set against him "living" in rooms other than the dining room,* since she's a bit of a hygiene obsessive (a retired GP, so rightly so I guess...). Also, my father is asthmatic, so it's better if we keep some of the human living quarters dog-free (we don't think dogs make his asthma worse, we're just being cautious.). However my pup has seen the upstairs since he's had to go upstairs to be bathed a few times - he was bathed in the bathroom which he woofs at.


The Bits Ive hi-lighted may be whats causing the problem. When you say he lives in the Dining room, I take it that's all the time from what you say. Although he can see into the hall way and part of the lounge, can he actually see anyone all or a great deal of the time? or can he only see you when you go to the toilet. How long is he in the Dining room actually on his own without human company and interaction? If the answer is most of the time or the majority and the only time he sees you unless you go in and choose to interact with him, and his view other then that is when you use the hallway and stairs, then he is barking for attention likely. If no one else in the house particularly bothers or interacts with him? and the only real attention he gets is from you then he will be more dependent on you and will likely do it for attention. The fact that he lies by the gate all the time may indicate this too.

I notice too that you say that everything good happens in the crate. Does he not have toys, and kongs and chews outside of it?

Pups do need periods of wind down and rest time alone, they should have it as part of their daily routine as it teaches them to self amuse and learn to cope alone. But if he is on his own and not being interacted with the Majority of the time in the day, and on his own all night shut in the crate to sleep (which isn't so bad a lot of pups sleep separate and downstairs in a crate or confined then that could be the problem.

How often do you walk him during the day? Exercise will give him physical stimulation that he needs. How many play and training sessions do you do with him during the day and for how long? Do you take him to training classes too. Is he allowed toys, chews and Kongs too in the day when he doesn't want to be in his crate or does he have them only in the crate.

Depending on what you are doing now and what his daily routine is, you may find that a lot of the problem is due to lack of physical and mental stimualation and company and if you are the only one that gives him any then that could be why he woofs as soon as he sees you as its a cry for attention.

Edit to add.



> *
> The issue is, unless he's tired or really distracted by something, he woofs his head off when I go upstairs. He also woofs his head off when I go into the upstairs bathroom,*


Rereading over your post. I really think this is the clue, when he has had some activity company and interaction he is content and will sleep like puppies should and be content to be alone. Then when his lonely and bored and his energy is restored then he trys to get attention. I really think the answer would be increasing the activity/company/human interactions periods, and then have his self amusement/windown and rest periods inbtween too, so that he gets the rest and also accepts and learns to be alone still and doesn't become over dependant. Its really a question of balance and as he lives alone confined to one room if he really cant have more freedom and spend time with the family, then you are going to need to get that balance right for his sake.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lizz1155 said:


> @ Meezey, I do completely understand your viewpoint. What sort of hours do you suggest I should be spending with the pup - and are you suggesting "in the same room as the pup" or "actively engaging with the pup" for that amount of time?
> 
> Also... I do wonder whether in the long run, if someone is with the pup 24/7 (as you seem to be suggesting?) it's a recipe for separation anxiety? Since Ian Dubar does suggest that it's necessary to teach pups to "settle and shush" at a very early age, so that they're prepared should it be necessary when they're adults. He suggests that "Allowing a young puppy unrestricted access to you when you are at home quickly encourages [the puppy] to become overly dependent, and overdependence is the most common reason why dogs become anxious when left at home" (p75, Before and after getting your puppy).
> 
> Also, what makes you think it's "I'm lonely and want your attention" barking rather than "I want your attention" barking?


I'm not saying they need to with someone 24/7, but I don't think a few hours here and there are enough for a puppy. I'm well aware what SA is and how to get it, as a long term dog owner, I can say it's not something any of my dogs have suffered from. Lizz1155 you really don't need to quote passages of books to me, you ask for advise I'm giving it as a dog owner, I do not personally thing your dog is getting enough attention being locked in another room and not being allowed access to people, you will generally find that people use gate guards to restrict their dogs, yes of course, but in most case it's maybe not letting them upstairs or the kitchen, they are not used to confine the dog to one room with view of the stairs and hall, while all the family members spend time in other rooms.

From experience I would say your dog is feeling segregated, lonely and bored being shut away for the majority of it's day. That's why he's barking, I would allow your dog access to more of the house and more of the family to stop the barking.

I'm talking from the view point of an experienced dog owner, not from reading a book.. You asked of a solution I'm offering one, you can take it or leave it it's an open forum.

I hope someone else comes along and maybe gives you a different opinion that mine...


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Lizz1155 you really don't need to quote passages of books to me, you ask for advise I'm giving it as a dog owner, I do not personally thing your dog is getting enough attention being locked in another room and not being allowed access to people, you will generally find that people use gate guards to restrict their dogs, yes of course, but in most case it's maybe not letting them upstairs or the kitchen, they are not used to confine the dog to one room with view of the stairs and hall, while all the family members spend time in other rooms.


My apologies, but the quoting thing is a maths-graduate habit (seeing whether things fulfill definitions or not), not a personal affront :sad:

However, technically my pup is still being toilet trained (although is very good so far). I though pups were meant to be kept in one room (pretty much) until they "earned" their access to the rest of the house through being clean? The dining room is the only room with a door which accesses the garden.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lizz1155 said:


> My apologies, but the quoting thing is a maths-graduate habit (seeing whether things fulfill definitions or not), not a personal affront :sad:
> 
> However, technically my pup is still being toilet trained (although is very good so far). I though pups were meant to be kept in one room (pretty much) until they "earned" their access to the rest of the house through being clean? The dining room is the only room with a door which accesses the garden.


With people in the same room, not a different room.

Sorry if I came across a bit abrupt, tough day.


----------

